# Xbox 360 for my Bday



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

My family gave me my birthday present early last night ... an Xbox 360. Woohoo! 

I stayed up until 2am and now I'm dragging.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

We've had one for several months and just now broke it out of the box... :dontknow:


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> We've had one for several months and just now broke it out of the box... :dontknow:


Got any games for it yet? I have a Need for Speed that came with it as a bundle and the three Burger King games. Oddly enough, those are kind of fun. 

I got a 12 month subscription to Live. I'm "MammothAudio" on there.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah... Chelsea play some kind of garden game and Halo and something else... I think Tour of Duty maybe... :scratch: I can't remember off the top of my head.

I have SplinterCell and PGR with the racing wheel and pedals, but haven't even opened any of them up yet. Been fiddling with the SPL meter thing for the last week or so, along with building my behemoth sub and trying to get my new equipment installed. Hopefully in a couple of weeks things will have settled down enough so that I can try out the couple of games I have.


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

Oh man ... XBOX 360 in HD with a big sub is FUN!


----------



## ACGREEN (Feb 23, 2007)

Send me a friend request. i'm ACGreen on live.


----------

